

The potential for a Python 2.8 - kngl
http://regebro.wordpress.com/2014/01/23/the-potential-for-a-python-2-8/

======
secstate
I just spent a few days bringing a fairly old website on Django 1.2 up to the
latest and greatest stable release and was surprised how, with good test
coverage, you can just swap the new library in, fix broken tests and try
running it, fixing as you go until it runs.

It's given me more confidence to not write off Py3 as a pipe-dream, once
Django moves into the Python3 world.

EDIT: Thanks to six, Django does run on Python 3. I just ported an in house
app to Python 3 by changing one print statement and some relative imports. Too
easy.

------
toyg
I think PG should start flagging "Python 2.8" and "Python 3 sucks" posts. All
that could be said, it has been said; what's left is a constant rehashing of
old arguments for the sake of a good flamewar.

~~~
dkuntz2
But this isn't a "Python 3 sucks" post, or even a "Python 2 sucks" post. It's
a "we don't really need a Python 2.8, just use 3 for those features" post.

Did you even read the post?

~~~
toyg
Yes, but even just by talking about the topic, it's basically re-opening the
old can of worms. Let it be, people.

